# LONDINIUM I spring lever espresso machine



## Glenn

This week I had the pleasure of being one of the first people in the world to see and touch the LONDINIUM I spring lever espresso machine.

Taking a trip to Londinium Espresso's roastery with camera in hand I wasn't sure what to expect. I had been following the *Londinium Espresso Blog* with interest and there was a growing amount of chatter on Twitter & other coffee forums around the world too, but nothing prepared me for seeing it in person.

The LONDINIUM I has been designed from the ground up. The aim was to create the world's first commercial spring lever espresso machine designed especially for the home. Seeking to use the best parts available, the LONDINIUM I has the same group as some Kees van der Westen lever espresso machines. The hot water dispenser has a lovely spray nozzle, and the knobs have been seated flush (no threads showing unlike some machines I have come across).

The internals of the machine are easily accessible - and can even be viewed behind the tempered glass on the Luxe model.

Visually the machine looks the part, sporting highly polished stainless surfaces and all sharp edges have been deburred - which your hands will appreciate.

After taking *photos of the machine* I was offered the chance to put a LONDINIUM I through its paces - in my kitchen!.

I have always had a soft spot for lever machines and relish every opportunity to pull shots on them, so naturally I jumped at the chance.

My first hands-on experience with the LONDINIUM I has been amazing and this weekend I have enjoyed some of the best espresso I've had all year.

Reiss at Londinium Espresso gave me good instructions on how to to prime the machine and walked me through what to expect when I first switched it on, as well as what boiler pressure readings to expect.

Installation was a breeze - truly plug and play.

I filled the reservoir (I have a manual fill version - although a plumbed in version is available) with Volvic mineral water - my standard go-to water when evaluating a machine (and also used in preference to the hard water where I live) and attached the portafilter.

With such a small footprint and no ballast in the machine to weigh it down, any worries that I had that the machine might tip forward (as some lever machines feel they they will) went away the minute I pulled the lever forward. The spring lever has a lovely action and the machine feels nicely weighted, staying flat on the bench at all times.

I had read questions online about flex in the body, based on other machines produced in the factory where the LONDINIUM I was assembled. That doesn't seem to be an issue with the machine which I've been using this machine all week and haven't noticed any flexing at all (even with a fairly hefty pull - which isn't needed due to this group)

There are 2 short videos which backs this up;

*Inserting a portafilter*

Inserting a portafilter

*Pulling on the lever *

Pulling on the lever

Cooling flushes are a thing of the past with the LONDINIUM I. I've been measuring extraction temperatures with a Fluke and k-type probe through the base of the portafilter. Pre-extraction the water was exiting at 93c. Measuring again before the next shot, the temperature was again 93c. Coming back to the machine an hour later, the water was still 93c (all +/- 0.5) but near enough consistent.

Occasionally during the hour you could hear the boiler kick in, but it's a quiet machine on the whole. Even the pump isn't too noisy and only comes on in short bursts when required.

I have pulled back to back shots (3 doubles in a row) and not noticed any difference in taste (all were weighed at 16.7g from the same beans) and will be pulling more later in the week to put it through a dinner party routine. However, making 4 flat whites last night was a breeze and felt quick too.

The steam pressure is powerful, and 290 mls of 4% milk steamed from 4c to 65c in 16 seconds.

I used *TempTags* calibrated to 65c when timing this and confirmed using the Fluke as well.

The milk was textured nicely and the LONDINIUM I comes with a 4 hole steam tip as standard.

This evening I have been comparing extractions (*for taste and aroma only) of different coffees on the LONDINIUM I and a Gaggia Classic - using a Mahlkonig Vario grinder to grind the beans from a number of different roasters.

I've used less coffee on the LONDINIUM I than the Gaggia Classic and have found it likes a finer grind too.

The flavours are noticeably better on the lever machine than the Gaggia and overall you feel in more control. The pucks are also knocking out nicely. I've broken apart a couple and they are evenly extracted.

I know the 2 machines are not similar, but that's the beauty of this side-by-side test. It makes you appreciate the LONDINIUM I and the control it gives you, along with the consistency. I'd love to check my extractions with a bottomless portafilter but can't fault them using the standard double one supplied with the machine.

Over the next week or so I will post more thoughts and reflections, but right now I'm off to pull another shot.

Please post any questions here and I will do my best to answer them.

For further information please read the *LONDINIUM I Press Release* and visit the *londiniumespresso.com* website


----------



## garydyke1

I get confused, why would a lever machine require a pump? There appears to be both versions


----------



## Glenn

garydyke1 said:


> why would a lever machine require a pump?


This is to fill the boiler (on the manual fill machine - with a reservoir).

The alternative is to choose the plumbed in version.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Great review, Glenn - I envy you the chance to give the machine a workout. What you've said has gone a long way to convince me that this is a real goer for me. But it's a lot of cash, and I still want my hands on one before I commit. I'm away on business and holiday until late November, but as soon as I can I'll be down to the smoke to try before I buy.

I'd seen the vid showing no flex before - but it would have been a lot more convincing if it had been actually pulling a shot. So it's good to have your independent say-so on the flex issue.

I know that the head is 58mm - does that mean it will take a VST?

And what dose are you using to pull a double shot?

Thanks - like I said, I'm somewhat green with envy.

PS: Added on edit: Love your photos!


----------



## vintagecigarman

Glenn said:


> This is to fill the boiler (on the manual fill machine - with a reservoir).
> 
> The alternative is to choose the plumbed in version.


My understanding is that the machine is also available without a pump as a plumbed-in version - and that the pump in a plumbed-in version just assures performance if the water pressure is suspect. I also understand that a rotary pump is available as an optional extra, but that the Fracino people consider the vibe pump to be totally reliable and a long-life item.


----------



## Glenn

Shots are in the range of 16g to 17g (dry weight - ground coffee)

I'm aiming to take a short video tomorrow, pulling a shot.

There's no flex at all as far as I can see. The highly polished finish would show the smallest sign of flex (as light would bounce off it) - but I've not seen anything so far. Having seen how it is put together I'm pretty confident it won't be an issue. It is altogether a different design from the machine that suffered that problem.

A bottomless pf should take a VST basket. I haven't tried as mine are on loan at present.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Thanks, Glenn. I'll look forward to the vid - but if you say no flex, then that will do me.

Got me wondering if I dare risk an order without seeing one in the flesh. (That was the case when I bought my Rocket, but they had a bit more history behind them!)

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Sorry if this is a silly question...but what if you have a coffee that tastes better at 90°?

How do you adjust brew temperature?


----------



## Glenn

You can adjust the boiler pressure which in turn lowers the temperature.

Quite a straightforward change. Access to the internals is via 4 hex screws on the top plate.


----------



## jimrobo

ok now I am tempted!!!!


----------



## garydyke1

I bet most people would set this at 92/93 and leave it alone, however if they havent got ''a Fluke and k-type probe through the base of the portafilter'' they would be wise to leave well alone. A PID option, anyone


----------



## Glenn

garydyke1 said:


> I bet most people would set this at 92/93 and leave it alone


You're probably right. Those who are tempted to fiddle would buy a cheap digital thermometer and k-type probe from Maplins and have a crack.

Out of the box it worked a treat. Trial and error with marginal changes in boiler pressure would achieve the same goal, purely based on taste.


----------



## Spazbarista

I have to say, if I didnt already have the Expo Dual, Id be looking into one of these.


----------



## mike 100

Nice review Glenn.. do you still have it in your kitchen "on test" of did you have to give it back!!


----------



## tribs

It is a lovely machine. It might find its way onto my wish list but is it really 55cm deep?


----------



## Glenn

It's still on my bench as I haven't yet decided on a return date. In fact I'm enjoying it so much that I really don't even want to think about giving it back.

I now have a naked portafilter for use tomorrow as well.

My wife loves her flat whites and I got the milk spot on tonight.

There is superb pressure, with no faltering or spitting - just constant steam.

The steam switch can be manually controlled (adjusting steam flow) or locked into position (wide open)

I'm still getting used to the speed of steaming on this machine. I got a lovely glossy sheen resulting in being able to pour some nice latte art as well (which is not usually my strong point).

180 mls steamed to 65c in 9 seconds

290 mls steamed in 16 seconds


----------



## Glenn

tribs said:


> is it really 55cm deep?


Dimensions of the machine I have are;

530mm deep

330mm wide

350mm high (flat surface / top of machine)

730mm bench to tip of lever

This machine easily fits beneath overhead cupboards and the lever unscrews if required as well (500mm from counter to top of group with the lever removed)


----------



## jimrobo

Hmmmm let's hope they don't get a bucket load of these in stock before Christmas! Otherwise I know what I'll be buying myself!!!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Considering my current dilemma with the brewtus , this machine looks very attractive if i ever spend so much. A Duetto for example has so much more to go wrong.


----------



## Lacehim

Hi Glenn,

It's fantastic to see the Londinium out getting reviewed. I was just wondering how your Vario is coping with the Londinium I. I have a Quick Mill 0996 Achilles (I was too impatient







) which has the same Bosco group and I'm finding that I'm grinding very fine, macro lever is right to the top, and micro is 1/2 way up, and burr touch on my Vario about 1/3 of the way down from the top. So really as fine as it can go but producing fantastic shots. I can imagine the Londinium would be very similar.


----------



## tribs

Glenn said:


> Dimensions of the machine I have are;
> 
> 530mm deep
> 
> 330mm wide
> 
> 350mm high (flat surface / top of machine)
> 
> 730mm bench to tip of lever
> 
> This machine easily fits beneath overhead cupboards and the lever unscrews if required as well (500mm from counter to top of group with the lever removed)


Blimey, that's enormous! (certainly compared to my classic)

I'm not sure I'd get away with smuggling this into my kitchen


----------



## Glenn

I had ground finer than other machines. You can also adjust the play on your Vario to get even finer shots by adjusting the screw next to the chute (underneath) with an allen key. 1.5 or 2mm from memory


----------



## vintagecigarman

tribs said:


> Blimey, that's enormous! (certainly compared to my classic)
> 
> I'm not sure I'd get away with smuggling this into my kitchen


Size isn't far removed from that of my Rocket, so I might just get away with it.

Disguising a missing £1600 (and a trip to London to try before buying) a bit more problematical!


----------



## Glenn

Tonight I will be extracting coffee roasted by Union Hand Roasted and Has Bean.

i will be filming some shots and also the milk steaming.

I can't promise the latte art will be any good. That's not the machines fault...


----------



## Glenn

I really like the hot water nozzle. It is well positioned and there is no chance of knocking cups against it if your grinder is to the left.


----------



## funinacup

Those water taps are great. Standard on all newer Fracinos.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## fatboyslim

We are all dying for a video of a naked extraction!


----------



## garydyke1

With these types of machines can you stop the flow at any point? Or once desired yeild is achieved do you need to pull the cup away?


----------



## espressotechno

Good to see that they're using lots of industry standard components.....should be cheap & easy to service / repair.....


----------



## Glenn

You can pull the cup away

The lever goes through its motions


----------



## Glenn

Here's a clip of the hot water nozzle in action

Check out the lovely fine spray


----------



## Glenn

I've just opened a bag of Has Bean Kenya Kangocho AA. Plummy and tangy with a lovely finish. Looks light and the next shot will be even better as I have gone slightly finer and used 16g of coffee instead of 16.5.

The naked portafilter locks in solidly and feels nice in the hand too. Not too heavy but sturdy.


----------



## Glenn

Steaming Milk on the LONDINIUM I


----------



## Glenn

Naked extraction on the LONDINIUM I

This was a little too fine (next shot after the previous video)

Preinfusion was slightly too long (by a second or so)


----------



## Glenn

There will be more videos next week as I will be away for a few days, but will be checking in to answer any questions that you may have.

I'll be posting the 'one week on' review tomorrow night.

I've been trying to push the machine to its limits, leaving it on all day or all night and even trying to run it until the water alarm kicks in.

The machine is rather easy to keep clean as well. No nooks and crannies to get a cloth into.


----------



## Glenn

Slight delay in publishing the review due to a weekend away.

Hoping to publish later in the weekend.


----------



## Glenn

2 weeks on and I'm still loving the LONDINIUM I spring lever espresso machine.

It's happily sat on my bench and produces lovely espresso whenever I want it to.

I have left the machine on overnight on a couple of occasions, pulling a shot just before bed, and one again in the morning (for the pre-work and after work espresso habits many of us have)

I also left the machine on over the weekend and enjoyed plenty of espresso whenever I felt like one.

Leaving the machine on is not a requirement though, as the less than 15 minute heat up time (somewhere between 8 and 12 minutes) is quick enough.

After a few minutes the water is up to temperature and it is only the group that needs to catch up.

Grind:

It took me a while to get the grind right as I had to go finer than many other machines I have used recently.

Once I knew the guidelines of where the sweet spot was it was fairly easy to dial in new bags of the same bean or blend.

The pucks knock out nicely and when broken in half seem to be evenly extracted. There are no obvious signs of channeling at all.

Beans:

I've put a number of different types of beans through their paces, from a variety of roasters (Union Hand Roasted & Has Bean from the UK and Le Chameleon from South Africa) and have used less coffee on average per shot - mostly in the 15g / 16g range.

Using too much coffee seems to dull the taste. Less is more; more taste and more aroma.

Shot times:

Most shots are 30+ seconds in length including pre-influsion (4 to 6 seconds pre-infusion and approx 25-30 second extractions)

I have been playing about with pre-infusion times this week as well.

The best results though have been with a 4-6 second count (pre-infusion) once the lever is pulled down, then a quick lift to the bite point, hands off and let the lever return to its resting position.

Initially I had my hand covering the lever but the rise is steady and there are no jerky spots at all.

I soon dropped this action and trust the machine to keep it steady right until the end of the extraction.

A few people have asked me how to control a shot (unlike semi-automatic coffee machine there is no button to stop the shot). With a lever espresso machine you simply pull the cup(s) away when you have enough espresso.

Drip Tray:

Although it's not plumbed in for waste the drip tray is quite deep and holds quite a volume of water / espresso (1.5 litres).

It lifts out easily and has a snug fit back in.

No sharp edges:

The finish on the machine is better than I was expecting. I haven't yet found a sharp edge that I could cut myself on.

The edges and joins have been deburred and polished up.

Maintenance:

Despite it's highly polished stainless steel surfaces the machine is easy to keep clean.

A micro-fibre cloth easily removes fingerprints (you will get fingerprints from all who want to touch the shiny case).

Water Alarm:

There is an audible alarm (you may have heard the beeps during one of the videos)

The element automatically switches off when the boiler cannot draw water from the tank.

Londinium have included an auto cut out when the pump is not able to draw water from the tank.

In some machines the thermal switch on the boiler does not always trip fast enough to protect your element and may not offer adequate protection.

Once more water has been added the alarm turns itself off straight away and the pump activates.

Pump activation:

The pump doesn't activate on every shot but will activate when a certain amount of water is drawn.

If it does activate there is no detrimental effect to the shot as the required amount of water will have already been drawn.

The pump is designed to activate more frequently and for a shorter time - vs running longer.This helps to reduce temperature fluctuations in the boiler, ensuring greater stability.

Dinner party service:

The most number of drinks I have pulled back to back so far is 4 doubles and 2 jugs of milk, which the LONDINIUM I handled with ease.

I tested the temperature of the water between 2nd and 3rd shots and it was less than 1c higher than the reading taken at the start.

After steaming the milk the temperature rose slightly but settled again within minutes (within the time it took to make and serve the drinks - before pulling the next shot)

I've not had the need to run a cooling flush during the entire time I have had the machine.

Steaming milk:

The toggle switch allows you to control how much steam pressure to release through the 4 hole steam tip.

I usually keep hands on due to the fast steaming times and love the positive feel.

The steam arm is not cool touch but there is a rubber band for moving it when required.

I have used 12oz and 20oz milk jugs so far.

No flex:

I've tried hard lock-ins of the portafilter, and even applying moderate force downwards. There are no signs of any flexing.

No cup-tray:

With the fast heat up times there wouldn't be enough time from cold for the cups to get warm.

That said, if you wished I'm sure the non-slip matting which can withstand a little heat could be laid on the top of the machine to serve as a cup warmer tray.

There is also the hot water tap (which has a lovely fine spray) to heat the cups up just before pulling the shot.

This gets them to a good temperature and alleviates the need for a cup warmer.

I'm really enjoying having a lever machine on my bench again and really don't want to give this one back!

I'm happy to answer any questions you may have on the machine or its performance to date.


----------



## RoloD

I'm shooting a promo video for Reiss today which I'm sure you will get to see very soon.


----------



## P.B

That's great Rolo.

Can you show how much gap there is between the drip tray and the spouts? Is it only enough for demitasse cups or can you get two cappas under there too? cheers - Paul


----------



## Glenn

I can easily fit 5.5oz Tulip Cups underneath with the double spout portafilter attached


----------



## BLrdFX

Glenn said:


> Dimensions of the machine I have are;
> 
> 530mm deep
> 
> 330mm wide
> 
> 350mm high (flat surface / top of machine)
> 
> 730mm bench to tip of lever
> 
> This machine easily fits beneath overhead cupboards and the lever unscrews if required as well (500mm from counter to top of group with the lever removed)


Glenn: Thanks for Posting the dimensions. Also a big thank you for letting us know that the lever unscrews. Are they straight forward threads or is it a twist lock keyed arrangement? Being able to remove the handle is making my wife much more agreeable to a lever machine since the lever would block her cabinet above the machine. Do you have any idea, or have measured, the amount of force necessary to pull the lever properly? It might be a tight fit but the measuring tapes are being deployed as we speak  Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## Glenn

The thread is standard. There is no twist'n'lock.

It unscrews easily.

I can easily pull the lever with both left or right arms (I'm right handed)

I don't know what measurement I could apply.


----------



## P.B

Glenn said:


> I can easily fit 5.5oz Tulip Cups underneath with the double spout portafilter attached


Cheers Glenn.

Is it possible to fit a mug under it too for when making Americanos, or would I have to use a bottomless? Paul.


----------



## cjbailey1

Stop it, stop it, STOP IT!!!

*puts his fingers in his ears and whistles trying to avoid the pull of the shiny lever machine that he can't afford*


----------



## Glenn

The gap (height) between the drip tray to the lowest point of the double portafilter spout is 85mm

The gap (height) between the drip tray and the naked portafilter is 125mm


----------



## P.B

Thanks Glenn. Will compare to the Cremina tonight - Paul


----------



## BLrdFX

Glenn said:


> The thread is standard. There is no twist'n'lock.
> 
> It unscrews easily.
> 
> I can easily pull the lever with both left or right arms (I'm right handed)
> 
> I don't know what measurement I could apply.


Thanks for the info Glenn!

As far as how to measure force to pull the lever I would suspect a fish weighing scale (one that requires hanging the fish or game) would give some sort of idea. My GS/3 is presently at LaMarzocco USA for repair and that does not make me feel good about what is essentially a new machine!!!

The L1 seems like a much more simple and straight forward approach to espresso 

Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## RobD

The force to pull the leaver should be easy to calculate, it will be a function of how much force is required to push the water through the coffee puck at lets say the ideal 9.0Bar = 91,774.459 Kg per mtr2

so the Pf has a diamiter of 58mm = Pi x (r2) = 2641mm2 or 0.002641mtr2

91,774.459 Kg per mtr2 x 0.002641mtr2 = 242.376Kg of force but this is then divided buy the leverage so if the leverage is 20:1 the force required will be 12.118kg so if Londinium can tell you leverage ration of thier machine its done.

if you use a little less force than 9bar on a lever machine then the force will be less. simples


----------



## Monkey_Devil

RobD said:


> The force to pull the leaver should be easy to calculate, it will be a function of how much force is required to push the water through the coffee puck at lets say the ideal 9.0Bar = 91,774.459 Kg per mtr2
> 
> so the Pf has a diamiter of 58mm = Pi x (r2) = 2641mm2 or 0.002641mtr2
> 
> 91,774.459 Kg per mtr2 x 0.002641mtr2 = 242.376Kg of force but this is then divided buy the leverage so if the leverage is 20:1 the force required will be 12.118kg so if Londinium can tell you leverage ration of thier machine its done.
> 
> if you use a little less force than 9bar on a lever machine then the force will be less. simples


you're a machine


----------



## AndyL

RobD said:


> The force to pull the leaver should be easy to calculate, it will be a function of how much force is required to push the water through the coffee puck at lets say the ideal 9.0Bar = 91,774.459 Kg per mtr2
> 
> so the Pf has a diamiter of 58mm = Pi x (r2) = 2641mm2 or 0.002641mtr2
> 
> 91,774.459 Kg per mtr2 x 0.002641mtr2 = 242.376Kg of force but this is then divided buy the leverage so if the leverage is 20:1 the force required will be 12.118kg so if Londinium can tell you leverage ration of thier machine its done.
> 
> if you use a little less force than 9bar on a lever machine then the force will be less. simples


Wow you are clever!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iroko

Hi everyone,

I went to see Riess on Thursday to check out the L1 and was very impressed, the machine doesn't look as big as I thought it would,It is deep but will easily fit on

a standard 600mm worktop.

the machine was cold so I could see how quick it warms up,while waiting I was shown how easy it was to change the seals on the Bosco, just 4 bolts and the lever

slides out.

the L1 was now ready to pull some shots of espresso and a cappuccino, the milk steams really fast. The lever just needs a steady pull, no problems.

Thanks to Riess for taking the time to show me the machine, I think its a winner.


----------



## Glenn

The calculations will not be relevant. You're not 'pulling' the lever to extract the espresso...


----------



## RobD

Glenn said:


> The calculations will not be relevant. You're not 'pulling' the lever to extract the espresso...


Sorry Glen, thought it was a direct acting piston lever like some of the La-Pavioni's


----------



## dpiette

But you still need to create the amount of force described, so ignoring the second law of thermodynamics (you can't break even) you have to put the same amount of force *into *the spring that you need to create 9 Bar pressure on the puck.

I think that the formula is still good.

I measured the amount of force needed empirically (bathroom scale) for my Achille -0996 (double spring) and came up with 34.5 lbs force, or 153.5 newtons. (Not a perfect measure, but not bad. I stood on the scale and pulled the lever down and measure the delta in my weight.)


----------



## fatboyslim

Wouldn't you also have to factor in Hooke's law?


----------



## dpiette

You could use Hooke's law to calculate the amount of force required to compress the spring(s) (if you were smarter than I am. Which, of course, isn't too hard)


----------



## RobD

Had a quick look at this and is all down to the mechanical advantage that each lever design gives, the amount of pressure required at the puck wont change (9bar) its just how the gearing/springs/leaver designs work to give you the mechanical advantage, but it will all be dependant on how much resistance the puck gives, because if you got a real gusher you may only make 3 bar at the head so only require 1/3rd the force

the 34.5lbs/153Nm of force is about right for 9Bar at about a 15:1 mechanical ratio.

am looking at the Londinium in a slightly different light now, even more mechanics to look after









Glen is the Londinium capable of pulling a 3oz Triple in one go or would it require a second pull?


----------



## Glenn

iroko said:


> Thanks to Riess for taking the time to show me the machine, I think its a winner.


So, were you tempted enough to buy one?

I really don't want to give back the one on my bench...


----------



## redpig

RobD said:


> the amount of pressure required at the puck wont change (9bar) its just how the gearing/springs/leaver designs work to give you the mechanical advantage,


Not sure if it matters or not, but the Achille is reported to exert 11 bar (thanks Dan!) of pressure on a blank filter basket while the Bosco group was reported to exert 6.55 bar max on a Scace basket. Of course, I don't know the conversion between blank and scace measurements, but it might be worth factoring in that the 9 bar isn't a given!

Reiss (if you're still reading







), does the group use the same spring as the Bosco or something different?

Fun, idle speculation -- cheers!

will


----------



## iroko

Glenn said:


> So, were you tempted enough to buy one?
> 
> I really don't want to give back the one on my bench...


After reading your review on here and checking the machine out myself with Riess, yes I have bought one.

Really looking forward to getting It.


----------



## Glenn

Well done. Look forward to reading your review as well.


----------



## Glenn

Tomorrow afternoon I will reluctantly be unplugging the LONDINIUM I and delivering it back to *Londinium Espresso*.

I have grown quite attached to the machine and have been enjoying lovely espresso from it.

I'm sure this machine will go to a good home though and would like to thank Reiss for the opportunity to have reviewed the LONDINIUM I for the past few weeks.


----------



## aaronb

Thanks for all your thoughts and pics Glenn.

I've been following the Londinium Blog and the threads on various forums with interest and am very very tempted to order myself an early and very expensive Christmas present!

I think its a machine that will last me for life though and teach me a lot more about espresso than my current setup, so justifying it to myself like that


----------



## Glenn

I now have a lever sized machine gap on my bench... The LONDINIUM I has left the building









I was amazed at how easy the machine was to clean this afternoon. There were virtually no grinds around the seal, and the shower screen was spotless.

The portafilters were still shiny and you just couldn't tell I had been using the machine flat-out for the past month.

We particularly enjoyed our last shots today as the grind was spot on. The Mahlkonig Vario coped well and proved just how versatile it can be.


----------



## aaronb

Is there anything that would put you off buying it Glenn?

I still haven't ordered mine, but I do want to









Just justifying the money to myself....


----------



## Glenn

aaronb said:


> Is there anything that would put you off buying it Glenn?


Nothing that springs to mind.


----------



## aaronb

Springs? Heh. (sorry, i'll get my coat)

OK thanks


----------



## iroko

Hi aaronb, hopefully getting mine this week, after seeing and using the L1 it didnt take long to decide to buy.


----------



## aaronb

Hi iroko,

let me know how you get on!

I know the first batch all are already spoke for, so i'd have to wait for the second batch









Should be with me by Christmas if I order though.


----------



## RoloD

I'm very lucky to have the same Londinium I on loan to me (thanks, Reiss). I've also been making a film of it for Reiss which should be online in a couple of days. It's an impressive machine and I shall give a full report at the end of the week.


----------



## RoloD

Reiss at Londinium Espresso has very kindly lent me the first standard model Londinium I.

I won't attempt to rival Glenn's excellent report - I am strictly an amateur - so these are my personal impressions after I've lived with it for a couple of days.

First impression - put next to my Olympia Cremina, Londinium I looks vast. In fact, excluding the lever group, the basic body is 80mm shorter than an Expobar Dual Lever and 20mm narrower than an Alex Duetto. It makes up for this in depth - 535mm - which is necessary to give stability to the huge spring lever mechanism (the group itself is over 7 kilos of chromed brass), but it still sits comfortably on a standard kitchen work surface.










Although the lever group itself is, unsurprisingly, Italian, Londinium I is made in Birmingham by Fracino and build quality is very impressive. The large drip tray is constructed out of heavy duty stainless steel, as are the side panels. The taps and wands exude quality and the design itself, unlike I'm afraid many of Fracino's own designs, is refreshingly clean and simple. It looks great.

Londinium I (Reiss hates the definite article and prefers the Roman numeral I to 1) comes in a plumbed-in or tank version. This is the tank version and, unlike my Cremina, it has a pump. The function of the pump is simply to top-up the boiler from the reservoir. [On the Cremina, you simply fill it up by unscrewing the cap on the top of the boiler - just as on a traditional car radiator and, like a car radiator, if the boiler is hot you get a gush of scalding water in your face]. The vibration pump, which sounds much like the pump on a Gaggia Classic, kicks in whenever the boiler level drops. The plumbed-in version is almost silent as the boiler is topped up by mains water pressure.

Londinium I is a spring lever, unlike the manual lever on the Cremina. In fact, the Cremina is altogether a much simpler machine - ever though, new, it is, unbelievably, £1000 more expensive than Londinium I. It is the massive spring in the Londinium (sorry Reiss, that definitive article keeps creeping back) that does the actual work of pushing the piston down through the group which should mean greater consistency between shots. It does, however, take away the sensual pleasure of a manual lever machine where your hand itself is creating and regulating the pressure.

And what's so good about lever machines anyway? In the 21st century, isn't an electric pump the obvious way to push the water through the coffee? This is where lever fanatics get excited. They claim (and I guess I'm now included in this pack), coffee just tastes better from a lever. It is, they argue, because the cylinder of water that presses down on the coffee grinds extracts the very best from them and temperature and pressure are inherently reduced as the extraction progresses. This means as the good stuff is taken out of the coffee the extraction becomes gentler so less unwanted elements end up in the cup - the sort of thing state-of-the art pump machines attempt to do with complex electronics. Others praise the near-silence of the lever machine, the durability and reliability that comes from mechanical simplicity and the fact they just look and feel so good. Whatever, the lever mechanism is something that has evolved over decades the espresso that comes out of it tastes very good indeed.

The downside of this is, if you are someone who likes to tweak the temperature of the extraction for every bean, you are going to be disappointed. You can adjust the temperature on Londinium I, but you do so by taking the top off and adjusting the pressure stat. It's something you might do a few times a year, not every day. It is analogous to the lack of treble and bass controls on serious hi-fi equipment - it's built to get the best out of what you put into into and there is no need to fiddle. However, enough variables do remain to keep you occupied - coffee weight, grind, tamp, pre-infusion time and extraction time (extraction on a spring lever machine stops when you take the cup away). And, I have to wonder, as someone who previously fitted a PID control to Classic, how significant is the placebo effect when you tweak the temperature up or down a degree. It's a matter of personal preference - in the end, you either end up on the pump or the lever side of the fence.

What details can I add? There's a rather nice sprinkler style hot water tap you can use to heat up your cups (Reiss, correctly, says that cup warming trays don't really work on consumer machines as they seldom get hot enough), a very powerful steam wand (sorry, I'm an espresso drinker with little interest in frothy milk so ask someone else about this), a low-water warning bleeper, pressure gauge, 2.3L boiler, 3L reservoir, 1.5L drip tray ... In the next part I'll report back how it all actually works. And what the coffee tastes like.

DECLARATION - Reiss commissioned me to make a promotional video for the Londinium 1 for which I received a fee. I have no other commerical connections with Londinium Espresso other than buying a grinder and coffee beans from them.


----------



## garydyke1

Youre very lucky getting one to trial, probably best placed owning a lever machine already. Maybe I should nip down the road to Fracino and ask to trial one ; ) Its a cool looking machine, a lot about it i like.

A couple of niggles/(unresolved issues in my head) for me - the size of the thing - depth and total height; the fact it still has a pump to fail (one of the major selling points for a manual lever machine surely); not being able to target a specifc end beverage weight accurately.

I hear time and time again that espresso (particularly ristrettos) via lever machines is out of this world, thus very eager to try one!


----------



## tribs

Is it really 80cm shorter than a Expobar Dual lever?


----------



## forzajuve

I think it must mean 80mm, surely?


----------



## RoloD

tribs said:


> Is it really 80cm shorter than a Expobar Dual lever?





forzajuve said:


> I think it must mean 80mm, surely?


Sorry! Bad proof reading. mm it is

thanks


----------



## RoloD

garydyke1 said:


> A couple of niggles/(unresolved issues in my head) for me - the size of the thing - depth and total height; the fact it still has a pump to fail (one of the major selling points for a manual lever machine surely); not being able to target a specifc end beverage weight accurately.


 Well, it is the size it is. Certainly the Cremina is wonderfully compact (but ludicrously expensive). If you can use the plumbed-in version then it doesn't need a pump and since the pump is used much less than on a conventional machine (and under much less pressure) so it should last longer.

If you really wanted to target end weight I guess you could put your cup on some scales - but, certainly, lever machines are not for those who want to fine tune their extractions and tweak temperature, it is more a case of accepting the gifts the lever machine bestows. Certainly the espressos out of my Cremina have been fabulous (and, yes, they do tend towards the ristretto end of things) and I haven't yet used the Londinium enough to properly compare, but I would say at this stage the flavours are fuller and more subtle.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Some great information there Rolo, please keep it coming. I desperate to get down to the smoke to get my hands on one of these, but exceptionally busy at the moment and having trouble finding the time.

In the meantime, I have a couple of queries?

Do both the water tank and drip tray lift out easily to fill/empty? (I know that Fracino have had issues with this on some of their domestic machines.)

And is there a waiting period after pulling a shot before the portafilter can be removed without the dreaded sneeze?


----------



## RoloD

Here's the video I made for Reiss about LONDINIUM I:


----------



## RoloD

vintagecigarman said:


> Do both the water tank and drip tray lift out easily to fill/empty? (I know that Fracino have had issues with this on some of their domestic machines.)
> 
> And is there a waiting period after pulling a shot before the portafilter can be removed without the dreaded sneeze?


To fill the water tank, you just lift the cover on the top and pour the water in. It's not designed to be taken out. The drip tray and its top (which is really heavy duty) lift out very easily.

As for portafilter sneeze - doesn't seem to me to be a problem, if the extraction is right then there seems to be no residual pressure and the puck is nice and dry - but I don't have a definitive answer to this.

To be fair to Reiss, I don't want to report back on the actual operation before I've had another day with the machine. But so far, I love it.


----------



## RoloD

RoloD said:


> To fill the water tank, you just lift the cover on the top and pour the water in. It's not designed to be taken out..


CORRECTION - The water tank IS designed to be taken out. You just press the sides and lift it out - there's a small valve in the bottom that closes automatically. Very straightforward.


----------



## iroko

Great video RoloD, I cant wait to get my hands on mine, I just love the simplicity of the Londinium.


----------



## vintagecigarman

MAGIC video. Well done!

Now just waiting for your user reviews!


----------



## Glenn

There is no sneeze that I have seen. As soon as the last drips have stopped you can start to prepare the next shot.

The pucks knock out nicely.


----------



## aaronb

I have just ordered my Londinium I.

The first batch are sold out but I'm hoping for delivery by Christmas!

/dances and shreds credit card

Glenn - could you tell me what you set your Vario too so I have a starting point?


----------



## Dylan

Nice video RoloD, although I was a bit jarred by the double usage of the audio where he says 'due to exceptional stability the first shot will be the same as the last'.

Otherwise really interesting and makes me wish I had £1300 to spare ^_^


----------



## Glenn

Well done Aaron.

My Vario was set:

L = Bottom

R = 2nd from top


----------



## BLrdFX

I am afraid that if I did not sell some other hobby stuff my wife would be the one shredding my credit card! I still am having trouble resisting; is it a disease 

Stephen


----------



## RoloD

D_Evans said:


> Nice video RoloD, although I was a bit jarred by the double usage of the audio where he says 'due to exceptional stability the first shot will be the same as the last'.
> 
> Otherwise really interesting and makes me wish I had £1300 to spare ^_^


 Not sure what you mean there by 'double usage of audio" - the line is "the first shot will be as good as the last".

Or have I misunderstood?


----------



## iroko

aaronb said:


> I have just ordered my Londinium I. Nice one.
> 
> I've had an update from Riess and I should be getting mine early next week.


----------



## RoloD

*Spending time with LONDINIUM I - Part 2*

Firstly, I should declare I am not a professional barista, I'm just a home user. I have, for instance no direct experience of domestic E61 machines, so I can only compare Londinium I to the machines I've had in my home (in recent years - DeLonghi bean-to-cup, Olympia Cremina '67 and Gaggia Classic PID'd) - and the coffee I've drunk out. Certainly, there was a quantum leap in coffee quality between acquiring my first home espresso machine and learning how to use it, then another quantum leap between the Gaggia and the Cremina lever machine. I'm now generally very dissatisfied by the espressos I have out compared to the ones I can make at home.

Unless you are very inept, it's hard to get a bad espresso out of the Cremina and, generally, you get beautiful ones. It's also wonderfully compact. But the Cremina does have some drawbacks (as well as its ludicrous price). You have to take a little care in making sure you've got it up to temperature and then making sure it doesn't overheat - it's not the machine for mass producing coffees at a dinner party. The boiler is quite small and you have to wait for the machine to cool down before you can top it up. The drip tray is ridiculously small. Single shots are more ristretto size than espresso. The manual lever is a thing of joy, but it's hard to maintain absolute consistency from shot to shot.

The idea behind LONDONIUM I is simple - put the best commercial lever group onto a unit that will work effectively in the home. Prosumer espresso machine manufacturers like ECM, Rocket, Izzo, Expobar, Quickmill and Isomac have been doing a similar thing with commercial E61 groups for years. There are two existing machines that have put a commercial lever group onto a machine for home use - the Quickmill Achille and the Bezzera Strega. Neither are sold here by UK-based distributors, both are more expensive than Londinium I and neither have a thermo-siphon based heat exchanger system quite like the Londinium. Since I have seen neither the Achille nor the Strega, I can not comment on them, but I would be surprised if they could match the standard of workmanship and the thought that has gone into Londinium I. If you followed Reiss' blog you would have understood the various careful decisions he made to get the best lever machine for home use at a reasonable price.

I'll say it again - this is a very fine looking machine. Mirror-polished stainless steel, heavy duty chrome and clean straight lines. The massive lever group itself is a thing of beauty. My girlfriend, who previously sniggered at my 'coffee obsession', fell in love with it at first sight. I have a rival. How can I compete with 7 kilos of sprung lever?

Switching on in the morning, Londinium I gets up to pressure in about three minutes. To stabilise temperature, you run about a pint of water through the machine (using the recommended Volvic that's about 25p's worth, but skinflints could always recycle it) and in about ten minutes, temperature is stabilised. That's it - you can, Londinium claim, leave it on all day, draw as much coffee as you want, and the temperature will remain amazingly consistent. No cooling or warming flushes needed. This is down to the massive amount of metal in the group and, crucially, the thermosiphon which uses basic engineering principles (crudely - hot water rises and cold water sinks) to keep the water circulating through the system at constant temperature. The mass of the group actually cools the water from the boiler to brew temperature; as the group cools, hot water flows in faster. Pull a shot and the system has recovered in time for you to pull the next one.

The thermosiphon/heat exchanger system means brew temperature water and steam co-exist so you have a constant supply of steam and hot water as soon as the machine is stabilised. Steam power (via a movable wand with a four hole tip) is impressive - even I can foam milk on this machine (after a fashion) - and it's there whenever you want, so there is no problem supplying cappuccino after cappuccino for your dinner parties (do people still have dinner parties?). I haven't measured the temperature stability on Londinium I, but those who have say it is remarkably consistent.

There is nothing new or magical about thermosiphon and heat exchanger technology - it just requires basic mechanical engineering skills. Get the design right, and the machine will keep working at stable temperature with very little maintenance. This is the expertise that Fracino in Birmingham, who have been making commercial espresso machines for 35 years, provided. The lever group itself is, of course, Italian and Reiss says it is simply the best lever group he could find.

That lever is massive. Pulling it down requires a certain amount of effort as you compress the spring. You hold it down for few couple of seconds to allow pre-infusion then release gently (you don't just let go - that's one hell of a spring inside) until the spring takes over pushes the piston back through the group. As the lever travels back to vertical, coffee flows.

And what does that coffee taste like? I'm leaving that report until after the weekend, when I have had a chance to really put it through its paces. Let's just say I haven't been disappointed.

















The see-through Luxe version of Londinium I and the massive spring that powers the lever.


----------



## jimrobo

wow I want one now!!!!


----------



## aaronb

Tell me about it jimrobo, can't wait for mine to come!


----------



## Glenn

Nice write up Roland. I'm sure you will enjoy the espressos as much as I did from the (same) machine you have.


----------



## jimrobo

this is going to take some serious will power to keep off the buy it now button!!!!


----------



## Dylan

RoloD said:


> Not sure what you mean there by 'double usage of audio" - the line is "the first shot will be as good as the last".
> 
> Or have I misunderstood?


Yea, the audio "The exceptional thermal stability of Londinium I means the first shot will be as good at the last" is used twice, once at 00:43 and once at 02:06. It just removes the natural interview element as it shows that the audio has been moved about. Obviously this happens in an edit but its disguised from the viewer.

I am an editor myself, so I may just be being picky


----------



## RoloD

D_Evans said:


> Yea, the audio "The exceptional thermal stability of Londinium I means the first shot will be as good at the last" is used twice, once at 00:43 and once at 02:06. It just removes the natural interview element as it shows that the audio has been moved about.


 You are absolutely right, and that is terrible. Not sure how it happened, but I am going to fix it now. Thanks for pointing that out - I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Dylan

That's ok, easily done, glad I could help!


----------



## BLrdFX

I ordered an L-I "Standard", plumbed & tanked, yesterday. Since this is going to be the second batch of machines off the production line we will find out how long it takes. Now I just have to keep my wife from shredding my credit card 

RoloD, did you notice spring noises when pulling the shots? Over on HB at least one of the machines arrived making noises, when pulling the lever, like a WW2 submarine in the movies approaching crush depth.

Thanks for the good write up RoloD 

Stephen


----------



## RoloD

BLrdFX said:


> I ordered an L-I "Standard", plumbed & tanked, yesterday. Since this is going to be the second batch of machines off the production line we will find out how long it takes. Now I just have to keep my wife from shredding my credit card
> 
> RoloD, did you notice spring noises when pulling the shots? Over on HB at least one of the machines arrived making noises, when pulling the lever, like a WW2 submarine in the movies approaching crush depth.


Very little. You can hear the spring as you pull the lever up - I suppose, heavily amplified, you could use it as a sound effect on a low-budget World War II movie but really - it is not an issue!


----------



## BLrdFX

RoloD said:


> Very little. You can hear the spring as you pull the lever up - I suppose, heavily amplified, you could use it as a sound effect on a low-budget World War II movie but really - it is not an issue!


I was not worried about the noise, just curious and a bit amused since it is a preferable noise to the common rattling heard in so many espresso machines.

Thanks again for your good write up!


----------



## jimrobo

luckily for me the lever looks like it wouldn't fit under the cupboard in my kitchen!!


----------



## BLrdFX

jimrobo said:


> luckily for me the lever looks like it wouldn't fit under the cupboard in my kitchen!!


Neither did my Kony-E; accommodations need to be made to satisfy the Coffee Gods I suspect that the L-I will go next to the Kony. My wife is pretty tolerant. I have another counter/bench across the kitchen where all of it might end up.


----------



## aaronb

BLrdFX said:


> I ordered an L-I "Standard", plumbed & tanked, yesterday. Since this is going to be the second batch of machines off the production line we will find out how long it takes. Now I just have to keep my wife from shredding my credit card
> 
> RoloD, did you notice spring noises when pulling the shots? Over on HB at least one of the machines arrived making noises, when pulling the lever, like a WW2 submarine in the movies approaching crush depth.
> 
> Thanks for the good write up RoloD
> 
> Stephen


Congrats, my order is placed for one of the second batch too - Reiss has said should be before Christmas so fingers crossed!



jimrobo said:


> luckily for me the lever looks like it wouldn't fit under the cupboard in my kitchen!!


Who needs cupboards when you have a lever!


----------



## Glenn

The lever is designed to unscrew when not in use. Reiss saw this scenario happening


----------



## BLrdFX

Glenn said:


> The lever is designed to unscrew when not in use. Reiss saw this scenario happening


Glenn: Do you happen to have a measurement with the lever unscrewed??? I think it has been posted in a thread somewhere but not sure. I was considering the QM Achille but decided on the L-I because of build quality issues.

I spotted some welds on the QM which made me winch and I am not a professional welder. I think I could do better with the crude welding equipment that I own. :-(

I believe that Reiss has done a good job at fending off all the slings and arrows


----------



## RoloD

BLrdFX said:


> Glenn: Do you happen to have a measurement with the lever unscrewed???


 From bench to the top of the case is 13.75". With lever unscrewed, the top of the group adds another 6".


----------



## BLrdFX

Thanks for the measurement! Sadly it is 2" to high for my standard 17-3/4" clearance. I just need to move the machine.


----------



## jimrobo

realise you can unscrew the lever but realistically can't see me wanting to unscrew the lever and screw it back on every time I want to get into my cupboard/friends come round for coffee.......I bought a wireless mains switch so I can turn my machine on from the bedroom........theres no way I'm gonna faff screwing a lever on and off!


----------



## RoloD

BLrdFX said:


> RoloD, did you notice spring noises when pulling the shots? Over on HB at least one of the machines arrived making noises, when pulling the lever, like a WW2 submarine in the movies approaching crush depth.


Reiss tells me that they should be silent and this just means some groups left the Italian factory without quite enough silicone lube on it. He will be sorting this out.


----------



## RoloD

*Spending time with LONDINIUM I - Part 3*

*
*

At the risk of sounding like this is an advert for Reiss' company, I've been using Londinium coffee beans in Londinium I. Londinium have a particular approach to coffee which is line with my own tastes: they are geared towards espresso drinkers (I've never drunk a flat white or a cappuccino in my life) and they have not fallen for the fashion for acidic/fruity/light roast coffee. Nor are their beans over-roasted and narrow-flavoured like some traditional Italian style products - they are somewhere in between, low acidity and deep chocolate/earthy/tobacco/caramel flavours. These are the sort of beans I happen to like and, as one would expect, there is a synergy between the beans and the machines that Londinium sell.

It is also worth pointing out here that there is something unique about Londinium I - it is only available directly from Londinium. This has enabled a small, independent designer to produce a niche-market machine at a competitive price. What this also means is that if you have any questions about the machine, you contact the guy who designed it - there's few other products where that can be the case. Anyone who has dealt with Reiss knows he will go out of his way to get things right - he has put himself on the line with this machine and if anything goes wrong, there is no one else to pass the buck to. Customer service doesn't get much better than this.

The first coffee I tried in the machine was Londinium Teres - which is currently Londinium's only blended coffee (Costa Rica with 7.4% dash of Robusta). First impressions - the coffee tastes very good, smooth and full flavoured. Similar, in many ways, to the shots I get out of the Cremina, but maybe more subtle, a broader range of flavours. It's difficult to do a direct side by side comparison as the Londinium prefers a finer grind, so it involves a bit of dialling-in to compare the two machines. Also, the shots I get out of the Cremina tend towards ristretto - pulling a double on a Cremina is not very satisfactory, and the Londinium seems to be at its best with a slightly larger dose (Reiss recommends 15.8g) and a longer shot . They are very different machines but the coffee they both produce is worlds apart from my old Gaggia Classic. They both share that lever machine magic; contrary to popular belief, lever machines are an easy way to produce great espresso, things only become tricky on smaller machines like the Pavoni where temperature stability is an issue.

I then had an interesting experience with beans from another roaster - Union Gajah Mountain Sumatra. My opinion of these beans is they are roasted a little too dark, but they make a rich tasting coffee nevertheless. This was confirmed by putting them through Londinium I; although I was aware of more flavours in the coffee than before, I couldn't ignore the fact the beans were over-roasted - you could taste the burntness as well as the tastes struggling beneath it, if that makes sense. I understand Reiss' comments in his blog that Londinium I means he has had to reduce the roast on his beans; it's rather like getting a new amplifier for your hi-fi and hearing all the flaws in the recording.

Temperature stability and speed of recovery seems remarkable (I'm just going by the coffee - I haven't got the technology to actually measure the temperature in the group). Londinium I is an easy machine to live with; it does what it has to do without coaxing or special tricks, no warming flushes or cooling flushes or temperature surfing, certainly no need for a temperature strip on the group like we need on the Cremina.

Negative points? Clearly, this is not a small machine but it will fit comfortably on a kitchen worktop. And let's be honest - if you are spending this sort of money on a coffee machine, you ain't going to hide it. What else? The pump on the tank machine is disturbingly noisy - no noisier than other vibratory pumps, but since the lever itself is almost silent, you are particularly aware of it, and it kicks in more often than I thought it would. The solution is to get the plumb-in kit and run it off mains water, if you can, then the pump becomes unnecessary. Minor issues: arguably, rotary taps on steam and hot water ports would be easier to control than the lever taps. And it's a pain getting the baskets out of the portafilter (I suggest a thin bladed screwdriver if you don't want to break your nails).

The only other thing I can see people complaining about is the lack of an easily adjustable temperature control, but that is part of the aesthetics and principles of a lever machine. It works wonderfully as it is. Could a future machine include a pressurestat that is adjustable from the outside? Perhaps. Would it be worth it? Lever traditionalists would probably answer "no", and anyway, with an HX/thermosiphon design, where pressure and temperature are interrelated, there is a limit to how much adjustment can be made. This is really part of a much larger debate about the analogue/mechanical versus digital/electronic approach to espresso machine engineering. The real question, as far as I'm concerned, is not how much you can adjust a machine but how easy it is to get great coffee out of it.

My conclusion? If you are serious about espresso, you have this sort of money to spend and you want a lever machine, there isn't really much competition (apart from, perhaps, a second-hand Cremina - but that is a very different beast altogether).

The competition is really an E61 prosumer pump machine - at this price point you are midway between a Rocket Evoluzione and an Alex Duetto, both very fine machines. In terms of looks and build quality Londinium I matches if not exceeds the others and, because of its relative simplicity, is likely to win in the long term on reliability. Nor does it fall short in terms of function: temperature stability, steam power, ability to deliver consistent multiple shots - all are first rate. It really comes down whether you are attracted to the charm and reliability of a lever machine or the press-button sophistication and tweakability of a pump machine - at this price level, you want a machine you can fall in love with.

The coffee that comes out of Londinium 1 tastes very good indeed. And that, in the end, is what it is all about.

Oh yes. I bought it.

I now have a very fine Olympia Cremina '67 for sale on eBay.


----------



## rmwkenefeck

Very much looking forward to receiving mine -

Great review - very useful! Great pictures also!

how much playing with the pressure stat do you think is generally needed? I don't know that I feel qualified to touch it just yet..!

thanks again

Rupert


----------



## ronsil

RoloD said:


> Oh yes. I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that was ever in doubt eh?
Click to expand...


----------



## RoloD

rmwkenefeck said:


> How much playing with the pressure stat do you think is generally needed? I don't know that I feel qualified to touch it just yet..!


 I'd leave it alone until you have a very good reason to touch it.


----------



## rmwkenefeck

Good to hear! Thanks


----------



## jimrobo

aw the poor cremina!!!!


----------



## leupster

is there any chance to switch the steam wand side with the water? the machine looks perfectly for me, but i need the steam on the left side


----------



## aaronb

I don't think so, saw this discussed on another forum but the posters were split 50/50 about which side they wanted it on.

It was also stated that as you can steam so quickly its not really a massive problem as you are only holding the jug for a very shirt time.


----------



## Glenn

I knew you'd buy it!

If I had a bigger kitchen I would have too.


----------



## lespresso

leupster - yes, if you insist.


----------



## iroko

Great review and pics RoloD, I'm really looking forward to get mine.


----------



## Teme

I am also being heavily tempted by the Londinium I and the incoming user experiences are of great interest now that the machines are shipping. While the espresso shot quality, build, general useability etc are priorities and all the experiences on these qualities appear positive without exceptions, there is another area that is important to me in the mornings - the steam capabilities of the machine.

I'd be very interested in hearing further thoughts of this aspect of the Londinium I - especially in comparison to the likes of LM GS3 or Izzo Alex Duetto. How dry is the steam? How powerful and with what milk volume? How easy is it to achieve nice microfoam for latte art? How quick is the recovery! It helps if you are able to relate and compare to the machines you have used previously...


----------



## RoloD

Teme said:


> I'd be very interested in hearing further thoughts of this aspect of the Londinium I - especially in comparison to the likes of LM GS3 or Izzo Alex Duetto. How dry is the steam? How powerful and with what milk volume? How easy is it to achieve nice microfoam for latte art? How quick is the recovery! It helps if you are able to relate and compare to the machines you have used previously...


 I'm the wrong one to answer this question - I don't drink milk drinks myself, and I'm an amateur at steaming. But the steam power seems immense - a customer on Reiss' blog says "comparing with the Duetto and its two hole tip steam arm the power of L1's steaming capacity is enormous". The L1 is a single boiler themosiphon machine, steam is generated from a large boiler with a heating element with over twice the power of the Duetto steam boiler - so you should expect a good head of steam. Recovery is very quick.

Glenn?


----------



## panzanella

In the video, Reiss discusses that lever machines produce a different flavour profile due to decreasing the pressure and temperature of the extraction; what kind of flavours does it accentuate? Is there a rule of thumb as with grinder burrs, e.g. flats give more chocolate and caramel, conicals give more fruit?


----------



## lespresso

panzanella

in my opinion, and i don't expect the E61 crew to agree as i am a lever fanatic, but i like to use the analogy of what happens to visible light when you pass it through a prism - it breaks the white light out into all the individual colours in the spectrum.

you can deride this as balls, but hopefully some lever users here will confirm this.

i.e. rather than getting an 'average' taste of all the constituent tastes in the coffee you get to taste each individual strand, broken out.

you may like or dislike that difference when you experience it, but that is the best way i can think of describing the difference

reiss.


----------



## lespresso

fast enough for you teme?


----------



## Teme

Thank you Rolo and reiss. I expected the recovery to be quick with such a powerful heating element relative to the boiler size. The reports elsewhere on the dryness of the steam are also encouraging enoughh for me to have made my mind up


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Just to point out for reference, that is significantly faster recovery than my brewtus. I need to save some money!


----------



## garydyke1

Rapid recovery indeed, impressive. Cant remember the last time I needed to steam more than one jug of milk, if its for 2-3 drinks then I just use a bigger jug, so this wouldnt be enough to make me want to switch.

E61 can recreate a lever ramp down in pressure (in a ghetto fashion which I wouldnt recommend becomes a habit) Just kill the powerswitch towards the end of the shot and pressure ramps down to line pressure. Accidentially got some decent results like this in the past when my water tank ran out mid shot . haha


----------



## Glenn

The steam pressure on the LONDINIUM I is fantastic. You can get very nice microfoam from the 4 hole steam tip.

The steam is dry. There were no wetness issues at all.

Recovery time is super quick, and steaming time is too.


----------



## jimrobo

Gary that's a cheeky mod.......when do you recommend cutting out?? Around 20 seconds?? Might have a bit of a play!


----------



## BLrdFX

iroko said:


> Great review and pics RoloD, I'm really looking forward to get mine.


+1 for your thoughts!

I too am eagerly awaiting my order to arrive so I can start to learn a new routine.


----------



## iroko

Sadly I've just found out I'm in the second batch







, but at least I've got something to look forward to


----------



## aaronb

me three, too excited!


----------



## aaronb

Hey L1 Owners,

Can I ask what size tamper you are using with the stock L1 basket and are you happy? I was initially thinking about buying a 58.3mm onebut Has Bean have some beautiful 58mm ones on the website at £20 each, and I need some more coffee anyway.

I like the look of the Londinium tampers and the brass base but at 3 times the price I'm not sure.


----------



## Glenn

I used both 58mm and 58.3mm when testing and reviewing the LONDINIUM I.

Both worked well with no noticeable difference between extractions.

The copper based tamper you see in the video has a 58mm base


----------



## aaronb

Thanks Glenn,

EDIT: Bought the Has Bean one, great price!


----------



## BLrdFX

iroko said:


> Sadly I've just found out I'm in the second batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but at least I've got something to look forward to


Me too. Have your received a projected ship date???


----------



## iroko

Not yet, but fingers crossed I hope it's before Xmas.


----------



## aaronb

Bottomless Portafilters are on the Londinium blog, looking very beautiful.

Definitely want!


----------



## cimbali

Hi

I have a question concerning the portafilters. Are these special portafilters for londinium (bosco), or can use also my LM portafilters or others ?

Thanks for help !


----------



## lespresso

what i know about LM you could write on postage stamp and still have space left, but check the ears - i think they are at 90 degrees to the handle on LMs, but most def 45 degrees on LONDINIUM I

in other words, no


----------



## BLrdFX

My LM GS/3 has its PF ears 90 degrees to the handle.

Cheers!

Stephen



lespresso said:


> what i know about LM you could write on postage stamp and still have space left, but check the ears - i think they are at 90 degrees to the handle on LMs, but most def 45 degrees on LONDINIUM I
> 
> in other words, no


----------



## BLrdFX

No projected Shipping Date, yet...



BLrdFX said:


> Me too. Have your received a projected ship date???


----------



## BLrdFX

BLrdFX said:


> No projected Shipping Date, yet...


Shipping by the end of the week is expected!


----------



## aaronb

Excellent!


----------



## BLrdFX

lespresso said:


> what i know about LM you could write on postage stamp and still have space left, but check the ears - i think they are at 90 degrees to the handle on LMs, but most def 45 degrees on LONDINIUM I
> 
> in other words, no


An L-I bottomless and a LaMarzocco. With the L-I basket retaining spring re-tensioned it works great!


----------



## iroko

L-I shipped today, I should get mine tomorrow.

Roasted a batch of Brazilian Bourbon on Sunday so should be good for weekend.


----------



## aaronb

Mine shipped today to, left the factory about 15:30 so also hoping for delivery tomorrow


----------



## iroko

Just in time for the Christmas Hols, loads of time to experiment.


----------



## aaronb

Yep, my fav coffee shop shut for 3 weeks too so will need that espresso fix!

I'm slightly worried DHL is showing Destination as Cambridge instead of Norwich but they have my correct address in the email they sent me so hoping its a non issue.


----------



## lespresso

guys, within the DHL page you can set up alerts so you are sent a text or email as your machine progresses through each step of DHL's network


----------



## Jugglestruck

Apologies if this has already been answered but what size shot does one pull of the lever produce?


----------



## lespresso

nominally 1 double shot of 60mL


----------



## aaronb

Well my L1 is sitting in Cambridge DHL depot









EDIT: it's moving!


----------



## aaronb

Londinium I has arrived!

It's bigger than I expected. It's heavier than I expected! It looks beautiful.

It's heating up as I type.


----------



## rmwkenefeck

Mine is waiting at home! Very excited!


----------



## aaronb

Had a quick play but haven't hit that sweet spot yet, I'm sticking with 15.8g but the flow is starting when the lever is still down (i.e. preinfusion stage) and its all happening too quick. Will take the grind even finer tomorrow and tamp a bit harder and check the results.

Pulling the lever requires a lot more force than I had expected but I will get used to it!


----------



## rmwkenefeck

Just don't let it smack you in the face and you will be fine


----------



## aaronb

Wise words!


----------



## iroko

Great news for you guys, mine was sitting in docklands depot at 07.21 this morning, left depot at 15.33 and it hasn't arrived.

I only work about 15/20 mins away, no idea were it is. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## Glenn

Enjoy your new machines.

You will need to grind quite a bit finer than your used to if stepping up from a domestic entry-level machine


----------



## BLrdFX

lespresso said:


> guys, within the DHL page you can set up alerts so you are sent a text or email as your machine progresses through each step of DHL's network


DHL will tell you where it was last, not when it will be somewhere, as in a projected delivery date. UPS has them beat all to H#%$& for that feature! But I think DHL might be faster.

So far the L-I has been in Cincinnati Ohio for a complete day, as far as the tracking is concerned. I doubt that is the truth but that is what DHL has in their system. Sort of reminds me of a Pony Express system; you know the rider left the station and you know where he is headed but maybe he got ambushed by something (like weather) along the way.


----------



## BLrdFX

Glenn said:


> Enjoy your new machines.
> 
> You will need to grind quite a bit finer than your used to if stepping up from a domestic entry-level machine


How much finer would it be for a Mazzer Kony & a LaMarzocco GS/3? About the same or still finer?


----------



## BLrdFX

Glenn said:


> Enjoy your new machines.
> 
> You will need to grind quite a bit finer than your used to if stepping up from a domestic entry-level machine


A LaMarzocco is an entry level machine? Using a Mazzer Kony?

In many respects the L-I is a lateral move from the LM Paddle machine, and some might even argue that it is a step down. I look at the L-I as different from the LM and the LM is certainly not top of the line and not bottom of it either.

I received the tamper to fit the L-I today.


----------



## aaronb

I've just fired it up and despite being full and content yesterday it drank another litre of water - is this normal?


----------



## RoloD

aaronb said:


> I've just fired it up and despite being full and content yesterday it drank another litre of water - is this normal?


 Well it uses what it uses - the water is either coming out as coffee, hot water or steam! Where else can it go?

Seriously, if you are flushing out half a litre in the morning to warm up the group and then doing a lot of steaming you are going to use a fair bit of water.

I've ordered the plumb-in kit which I really think is what the L1 deserves, so you can lose the sound of the vibratory pump kicking in (I got spoilt by the silence of my Cremina).


----------



## aaronb

Need to get a hex screwdriver and check for leaks but yeah I get what you are saying!

My espresso this morning was beautiful but still a bit too short, will have another in a bit.

Edit for Coffee 2: grinding finer and keeping tamp consistent but its still blonding a bit too soon, 15.9g in and got 45g out (didn't time but about 25 seconds with a 6 second preinfusion).

Any tips?


----------



## RoloD

aaronb said:


> My espresso this morning was beautiful but still a bit too short, will have another in a bit.
> 
> Edit for Coffee 2: grinding finer and keeping tamp consistent but its still blonding a bit too soon, 15.9g in and got 45g out (didn't time but about 25 seconds with a 6 second preinfusion).
> 
> Any tips?


I'd try grinding a little finer. Did you notice any channelling in the puck or was it nice and tight?

I'm about to experiment with an EP HQ ridgeless basket and will report back when I have some results.


----------



## aaronb

Pucks are coming out dry and no channelling, knocking out nicely too.

Will grind a bit finer and try and film the extraction tomorrow so you can all laugh and tell me what I'm doing wrong


----------



## RisingPower

BLrdFX said:


> A LaMarzocco is an entry level machine? Using a Mazzer Kony?
> 
> In many respects the L-I is a lateral move from the LM Paddle machine, and some might even argue that it is a step down. I look at the L-I as different from the LM and the LM is certainly not top of the line and not bottom of it either.
> 
> I received the tamper to fit the L-I today.
> 
> View attachment 1763
> View attachment 1764


Aren't the keywords "If stepping up"?


----------



## lespresso

aaronb said:


> Need to get a hex screwdriver and check for leaks but yeah I get what you are saying!
> 
> My espresso this morning was beautiful but still a bit too short, will have another in a bit.
> 
> Edit for Coffee 2: grinding finer and keeping tamp consistent but its still blonding a bit too soon, 15.9g in and got 45g out (didn't time but about 25 seconds with a 6 second preinfusion).
> 
> Any tips?


stick with that dose

lengthen the pre infusion to 10s if you like

time from when the coffee first flows from the spouts, then time 27s until blonding arrives & quickly remove cups from the flow

pre-heat your cups too if you aren't already

it also helps if you pull the lever down immediately after the element has shut off - i.e. at approx 1.3 bar - bleed a little steam if you want to force the element on

hope this helps

reiss.

ps - you don't need to check for leaks as the bottom of the casing has holes in it - if your bench is dry the machine is tight


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Reading this thread now is like being back in school watching the kids play with their expensive toys that my mum and dad wouldn't get me









Might start a Londinium savings jar....


----------



## Glenn

BLrdFX said:


> A LaMarzocco is an entry level machine? Using a Mazzer Kony?


Generically speaking - not aimed at any individual


----------



## lespresso

try to visualise what is going on-

in the brew chamber you have enough volume for your double shot

below the brew chamber you have the puck of coffee, which will retain a considerable amount of water (the greater the dose the greater the volume of water it will retain)

so what you are aiming for in terms of pre-infusion time is when the very first drip of coffee appears in the spout the puck is saturated (unless you have channelling)

at this point you must pull the shot

if the shot takes less than 25-27s before blonding grind finder & vice-versa

by ensuring the puck is saturated before you release the lever you are letting in a sufficient amount of water to saturate the puck and fill the brew chamber

this means the coffee can not hold any more water and the volume of water in the brew chamber must end up in your cup to give you a full measure

reiss.


----------



## aaronb

15.8g in today but got 44.6g (~40ml) out in about in 35 seconds so still a bit of tweaking to go, it tasted beautiful though.

It required less water when I first flicked it on as well.


----------



## lespresso

Something that may help - once you pull the cups from the stream of coffee take notice of how much more coffee dribbles out after blonding appears - it shouldn't be much. i.e if you pull the shot after 27s there should be no more coffee coming out after 30s, and no more drips by say 35s

If you still have drips and blobs until say 50s your grind is way too tight


----------



## RoloD

aaronb said:


> 15.8g in today but got 44.6g (~40ml) out in about in 35 seconds so still a bit of tweaking to go, it tasted beautiful though.


Something I have found about lever machines - you may need to play around with grind and dosing a bit, but it is actually hard to get a bad tasting shot.

I'd even go as far to say as the worst shots on my Londinium I are better than the best shots that came out of my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## aaronb

Delicious shot just now of Colombia Finca El Habano 386

I forgot to time or weigh it as I'm half asleep / drank too much wine last night!

15.8g in, coffee started to flow at 4 secs preinfusion, lever up at 6 and probably captured about 2/3 of the coffee before blonding occured so wasted a bit more than I wanted to but getting there.


----------



## funinacup

44g is a lot of coffee to pull from 15.8g, unless you're aiming for lungo territory.

Generally speaking I would be aiming for target weight of around 25g in 25-30secs from that dose.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## aaronb

I know, I was!

15.8g in today 30.9g out 30 seconds - Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural roasted on the 19th.

Tasted delicious but slight channeling and it still blonded a little to early I think, maybe another 15ml came out after I killed the shot.


----------



## funinacup

aaronb said:


> I know, I was!


Ignore me then! 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## aaronb

funinacup said:


> Ignore me then!
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


no no all advice is good advice


----------



## 4085

Can I ask the idea behind weighing beans beyond whole gms? I mean, is there really a difference between 15.7 and 15.9 when you have an enormous variable in your tamp pressure. If you have one of those tampers that apples 30 lbs then stops I could possibly understand.


----------



## RoloD

dfk41 said:


> Can I ask the idea behind weighing beans beyond whole gms? I mean, is there really a difference between 15.7 and 15.9 when you have an enormous variable in your tamp pressure. If you have one of those tampers that apples 30 lbs then stops I could possibly understand.


Tamp pressure with any machine with significant pre-infusion is irrelevant. If you don't believe me, read this, where experiments were conducted with no tamp, a 30lb tamp and a 300lb tamp. There was NO DIFFERENCE in the shots produced, because during pre-infusion the grinds swell up to occupy all the space in the chamber before extraction. Also, the pressure of tamping is dwarfed by the pressure of the water during extraction.


----------



## rmwkenefeck

I suspected that might be the case.

Does anyone know what causes a wet vs dry puck post extraction? Does is appear wet if the dose to too low (water sitting on top of the puck)?


----------



## BLrdFX

RoloD said:


> Tamp pressure with any machine with significant pre-infusion is irrelevant. If you don't believe me, read this, where experiments were conducted with no tamp, a 30lb tamp and a 300lb tamp. There was NO DIFFERENCE in the shots produced, because during pre-infusion the grinds swell up to occupy all the space in the chamber before extraction. Also, the pressure of tamping is dwarfed by the pressure of the water during extraction.


Thanks for that interesting Post RoloD!


----------



## RoloD

BLrdFX said:


> Thanks for that interesting Post RoloD!


Yes, it is interesting, isn't it.

Now the last thing I want to do is to ruin anyone's Christmas who's expecting a beautifully wrapped Reg Barber tamper tomorrow, so I should add:

1. On a simpler machine like a Gaggia Classic, I know from my own experience tamping pressure can make a huge difference to the length of extraction.

Lever machines and, to an extent, E61 groups (which were designed to emulate the lever process) - in fact any group where pre-infusion is built into the design - do work differently from other espresso machines in this respect.

2. Yes, rmwkenefeck, as far as I know (and there are many, many people here who know much more than me about this stuff) wet pucks are usually to do with the dose being too low. But let us remember, the purpose of the process is to produce a great espresso shot, not a dry puck, and I've had perfectly decent extractions where the puck has been soggy. I think the design of the basket comes in to play here too.

3. Espresso making seems to me to be as full of myths and folklore as the world of hi-fi. There is something mysterious and fascinating about the process and it is easy to get obsessed with details. In the end we want a system and a process that gives us pleaure.

4. Tampers are, partly, items of costume jewellery. Let's accept that there's nothing wrong in falling for a bit of bling.


----------



## garydyke1

Contrary to this post , This morning I gave this experiment a go & my results differed. e61 does have built in pre-infusion

18g dose. thwacked straight from the doser into a uniform pile

1. my normal tamp - 31g output in 31 seconds (tasted lush)

2. a tamp as hard as i could manage - 31g output in 29 seconds (spritzing everywhere & over extracted bitterness)

3. no tamp at all. 16 seconds I had over 40g in the cup , there was no crema.

Tamping in my view is part of distribution... correct distribution , extraction takes longer as all grinds get saturated and create an even resistance.


----------



## aaronb

15.8g in today but forgot to weigh output, it produced a delicious cup though in 30 seconds.

I did however have channeling issues today, one spout started pouring a good 4 seconds ebfore the other one and the streams were a tad erratic









Getting a bottomless PF for Christmas tomorrow so that should be interesting.


----------



## RoloD

Interesting, Gary, that your hard tamp produced a shorter extraction time.

I haven't done the experiment myself yet, but the Espresso Resource article was certainly thought-provoking.


----------



## garydyke1

The harder tamp - my guess, water struggled, found a channel & punched its way through. The result in the cup was weak, overextracted and bitter, loads of coffee didnt get a good seeing to.

Ive no doubt that each scenareo could be partially 'fixed' through grind. ie the very hard tamp I could have set the grinder very coarse, the zero tamp I could have ground super fine to compensate. (ergo - my grind setting is matched to my normal tamp)....but would the 'fixed' results taste any good?


----------



## garydyke1

Interesting stuff here http://www.home-barista.com/tips/espresso-pour-speed-of-heavy-vs-light-tamps-t13484.html


----------



## RoloD

It seems that the more thorough the pre-infusion, the less tamp pressure becomes a crucial element - if the grounds have swollen to fully occupy the brewing chamber, then what happened during tamping is history. But maybe the extent to which this happens varies from machine to machine.


----------



## 4085

I am not an expert, so am prepared to be shot down in flames. If you want water to pass through something, then you would lie gravel down. If you wanted it to be harder, then you would lie sand down. I am pretty certain, that if you take a slightly coarser grind, then tamp it hard, the same effect is as taking a slightly finer grind and tamping it less.

When I dial a new bean in, I tend to use tamp pressure rather than consistently adjusting the grind, and I have no regrets. I have an Expobar Leva which quickly lets me know through the extracted shot (appearance, speed etc etc) if I am far wrong. I aim for anything between a 25 and 30 second extraction from about 18 gms. I say about, because I do not subscribe to the theory that you need to be more accurate. Yes, I know the scientists say weigh in and weigh out for consistency etc etc......dont agree, cant agree and never will agree with that one. Coffee is quite simple. You either like what you drink or you do not like what you drink. The strive to make the perfect shot every time is not for the average home user.


----------



## BLrdFX

Glenn said:


> I used both 58mm and 58.3mm when testing and reviewing the LONDINIUM I.
> 
> Both worked well with no noticeable difference between extractions.
> 
> The copper based tamper you see in the video has a 58mm base


It is Bling Factor, primarily. The tamper that more closely fits the walls of the basket might makes the process a bit quicker but we are splitting hairs. A 58mm works just fine. I have tried both on my LaMarzocco and my L-I and the 58.3 is a little quicker to get the grounds off the sides of the basket.

The grind is more course for the L-I than I was using in the LaMarzocco, but not by much. I have been using a Versalab and Mazzer Kony-E grinders.

The below one is a Reg Barber Brass 58.3, if you had, or had access to, a lathe you could turn a tamper out of almost anything. I have made them out of stainless, bronze, aluminum, wood, and high density Styrofoam(40#/cu-ft).









I have been pulling shots for 2 days now with the L-I, using both my standard 58mm tamper and the Reg Barber 58.3 tamper. Not a big difference, just less stuff on the edges of the basket.

Love the L-I. I have been using tank mode while I wait for the proper fittings to show up so I can go to silent running.

Steaming is FAST! My GS/3 is about the same, although the GS/3 can do it all day long where as the L-I is not as commercially oriented and does not have that dedicated steam boiler.


----------



## iroko

My Machine arrived with some damage from shipping,there was a dent in the R/H side panel and when I turned machine the boiler filled but machine would not

heat up. There was a scratch on the drip tray plate as well.

Speaking to Riess he said to check the reset switch on the end of the heating element, this was where the dent was and it had been damaged I was still able to

reset switch and the machine was now working.

Reiss came round on christmas eve with new side panel, switch and grate, also a two hole tip and the new 1mm four hole tip and a big bag of mocha-java coffee.

When all the new parts were fitted it was time to dial in the grinder and try some coffee.

The mocha-java is delicious as espresso or cappacino.

Many thanks Reiss for sorting everything out before Christmas,great customer service, the L I is great machine.

AT the moment I am playing around with the two hole tip, very controllable and the 1mm four hole tip, very quick in a 12oz jug, and having some great coffee.


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Where can you get to see and try this wonderful machine? Is the West London address for Londinium a shop?

Paul


----------



## Glenn

Superb service Reiss!

Paul, access to the address is currently by appointment only. Contact Reiss for full details. Best method email (in case he's roasting)


----------



## aaronb

looking beautiful Iroko!

Although I only pull 1 or 2 shots a day they are beautiful off Londinium I, and my technique is far from expert.

I haven't had any issues myself but Reiss did email me to let him know if there were any, top service.


----------



## Southpaw

Are any of the lucky owners of the L1s close to Southampton?


----------



## sjenner

Good stuff Iroko...

...Reiss really is a good egg, I have one of the first batch (plumbed in), and I had a couple of little queries, which Reiss came around to sort out.

Imagine, buying something from darkest Italy and it arriving with courier damage... Now imagine the owner of said Italian company coming along to replace the damaged part(s)... How's that going?

The Londinium is pretty much a unique machine, and even though it may have been a little more expensive than I initially set out to spend, it is worth every single penny. It will last for years and it's very consistency and lack of nasty quirks means that this really (no really!) amateur barista can actually turn out a pretty good cup of coffee, most of the time...

...That is priceless.


----------



## iroko

aaronb said:


> looking beautiful Iroko!
> 
> Although I only pull 1 or 2 shots a day they are beautiful off Londinium I, and my technique is far from expert.
> 
> I haven't had any issues myself but Reiss did email me to let him know if there were any, top service.


Back to work on Wednesday so I'll be back to 1 or 2 shots on Saturday & Sunday









Still messing about with different steam tips and milk pitcher's but I haven't found the sweet spot yet for super smooth microfoam,

need more practice.


----------



## iroko

sjenner said:


> Good stuff Iroko...
> 
> ...Reiss really is a good egg, I have one of the first batch (plumbed in), and I had a couple of little queries, which Reiss came around to sort out.
> 
> Imagine, buying something from darkest Italy and it arriving with courier damage... Now imagine the owner of said Italian company coming along to replace the damaged part(s)... How's that going?
> 
> The Londinium is pretty much a unique machine, and even though it may have been a little more expensive than I initially set out to spend, it is worth every single penny. It will last for years and it's very consistency and lack of nasty quirks means that this really (no really!) amateur barista can actually turn out a pretty good cup of coffee, most of the time...
> 
> ...That is priceless.


I hope to get mine plumbed in at some point, but not convenient to at the moment.

I agree its priceless.


----------



## aaronb

I've just pulled the best shot I've ever made, its heavenly!

So the trick is to go to bed late and drunk, be awoken a few hours later by your cats causing mischief and warm L1 up, then pull your shot 90 mins later hungover.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good for you - the shot that is, not the hangover! Really looking forward to banging my order for a LI in a couple of days' time. I have used Gaggia Classics for years and moved on to a Silvia after reading posts and reviews. Was skeptical about the reported improvement in shot quality - thought it was hype. How wrong. Once I'd tweaked my technique - grind, weight, tamp etc, the improvement in shot was a revalation. That got me thinking - was there a further step in shot quality. After a lot of research and thought about the merits of E61 v lever, came down in favour of lever. I like the idea of having more input into the actual mechanics of making an espresso. Roll on the end of January.


----------



## aaronb

you wont regret it, its an awesome machine


----------



## BLrdFX

iroko said:


> Many thanks Reiss for sorting everything out before Christmas,great customer service, the L I is great machine.


Thanks for showing this and the Post.

You are correct about Customer Service! All questions answered promptly!

Thanks for Posting this photo since it shows how useful the drip tray actually is. It extends out far enough to catch drips!! I had a Rocket that needed a bedpan to catch what the tray did not catch 

The L-I is a good machine.

Happy New Year!

Stephen


----------



## iroko

Yep, no water on the worktop with L I drip tray, unlike the Izzo.

Happy New Year, and lots of fantastic coffee.


----------



## Colio07

Apologies if this has already been addressed elsewhere, but would it be possible to get a copy of the user manual for the Londinium I? I have just bought one second-hand via this forum (from Fran Brandariz), and it didn't come with a manual. I've read as much as I can about using it, but I want to be sure that I'm setting it up correctly (e.g. installing the lever, which came separated from the machine), doing everything I'm supposed to and avoiding what I'm not supposed to do! Thanks in advance for any help. Matthew


----------



## Mrboots2u

Colio07 said:


> Apologies if this has already been addressed elsewhere, but would it be possible to get a copy of the user manual for the Londinium I? I have just bought one second-hand via this forum (from Fran Brandariz), and it didn't come with a manual. I've read as much as I can about using it, but I want to be sure that I'm setting it up correctly (e.g. installing the lever, which came separated from the machine), doing everything I'm supposed to and avoiding what I'm not supposed to do! Thanks in advance for any help. Matthew[/quote


----------



## coffeechap

Colio07 said:


> Apologies if this has already been addressed elsewhere, but would it be possible to get a copy of the user manual for the Londinium I? I have just bought one second-hand via this forum (from Fran Brandariz), and it didn't come with a manual. I've read as much as I can about using it, but I want to be sure that I'm setting it up correctly (e.g. installing the lever, which came separated from the machine), doing everything I'm supposed to and avoiding what I'm not supposed to do! Thanks in advance for any help. Matthew


I have a spare one give me your address and I will send it to you


----------



## 4085

Just email Reiss for one, telling him which version you have

[email protected]


----------



## Colio07

Thanks Boots, Coffeechap and dfk41.


----------

